# لا تحكم علي الاشياء من الظاهر



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

ا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





كان هناك طفل في أحد الصفوف الابتدائية في قرية صغيرة نائية أسمه "خميس"
وكان هذا الطفل في منتهى الغباء و لا يفهم اي شيء اطلاقا
لا أحد من الطلاب أو المدرسات يحبه وكان مستوى درجاته متدني جدا
وكانت مدرسته "الهام" تصرخ في وجهه دائمًا
(هتجيبلي جلطه يا خميس!!!)
وفي أحد الأيام حضرت أمه الى المدرسة للسؤال عنه فأخبرتها المعلمة الهام انها لم ترى اغبى من ابنها طوال حياتها التعليمية و انه حالة ميئوس منها!!
لكن الام لم تستمع لها وقررت أن تترك البلدة وتغادر الى مدينة أخرى..
بعد خمسة وعشرين عاما دخلت المعلمة الهام المستشفى بسب مشاكل في القلب وقرر الاطباء أنها بحاجة الى عملية قلب مفتوح
وبالفعل دخلت الى المستشفى وأجريت لها العملية ، العملية تكللت بالنجاح..
عندما افاقت الهام شاهدت طبيباً وسيماً يبتسم لها
ولأنها تحت تأثير المخدر لم تستطع الكلام ولكنها حاولت أن تشكره بيدها ...
الطبيب ركز أكثر في وجه الهام الذي أخذ يكتسي باللون الأزرق الداكن و بدأت تختنق
والهام تشير بيدها وشفتاها تحاولان النطق ولكن بدون فائدة..
الطبيب يحاول جاهداً ان يفهم ما تريده الهام
لكن دون جدوى
الى أن فارقت الحياة ...
الطبيب الذي وقف مذهولا من هول ما يحصل أمامه لم يعرف ما الذي يحصل ...
التفت الطبيب الى الخلف ليجد "خميس" عامل النظافة كان قد نزع فيشة الكهرباء عن جهاز التنفس الصناعي ليضع فيشه المكنسة .....
اوعى تكون فاكر أن خميس الغبي بقي دكتور !!
الغبي هيفضل طول عمره غبي
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يوليو 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ليه كدا بس-- انا قولت فيه امل ان الغبى يبقى دكتور
 قتلت كل امل جوايا  هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

هههههههههههههههه
انتي فاكرة خميس هيبقي دكتور ولا اية 
لاة دة غبي 
بس المس تستاهل انها راحت المستشفي اللي هو فيها


----------



## tamav maria (20 يوليو 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا فعلا فكرت في الاول ان خميس بقي دكتور 
لكن حقيقي الغبي بيفضل غبي طول عمره


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا فعلا فكرت في الاول ان خميس بقي دكتور
> لكن حقيقي الغبي بيفضل غبي طول عمره


هههههههههههههه
طبعا 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يوليو 2014)

هههههههههههههه
دة هو كدة شكله عرف انها ميس الهام اللي كانت بتضربه و هو صغير فقرر انه ينتقم منها بالطريقة دي
حلوة النكتة يا بيسو
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> دة هو كدة شكله عرف انها ميس الهام اللي كانت بتضربه و هو صغير فقرر انه ينتقم منها بالطريقة دي
> حلوة النكتة يا بيسو
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


هو دة تفكيرة والراجل مخلص في عملة 
لازم يفصل الكهرباي علشان يشغل المكنسة بتاعتة 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو دة تفكيرة والراجل مخلص في عملة
> لازم يفصل الكهرباي علشان يشغل المكنسة بتاعتة
> نورتي الموضوع
> شكرا للمشاركة الغالية


 مخلص في عمله يقوم يموت الولية ههههههه
كان شغل المكنسة في اي فيشة تانية :kap:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> مخلص في عمله يقوم يموت الولية ههههههه
> كان شغل المكنسة في اي فيشة تانية :kap:


هو شاف واحدة مجربة 
بدال الفيشة التاني تكون بايظة


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو شاف واحدة مجربة
> بدال الفيشة التاني تكون بايظة


 طب ماهو طلع ذكي اهو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب ماهو طلع ذكي اهو


اكيد زكي بس المعلمة متضهداة


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اكيد زكي بس المعلمة متضهداة


 يبقى تستاهل اللي حصل فيها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> يبقى تستاهل اللي حصل فيها


هو لولا زكي كان وصل 
المستشفي واشتغل فيها كمان 
هههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو لولا زكي كان وصل
> المستشفي واشتغل فيها كمان
> هههههههههه


 ههههههههههه
ماهو اشتغل عامل نظافة


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

ههههههههه توقعت انه خميس مظلوم وانه مش غبى والمدرسة هى اللى ملهاش فى التدريس وبتتخلق على الواد
وعلفكرة دا بيحصل كتير اليومين دول فى المدارس  علشان كده توقعت يكون خميس بقا دكتور

يلا مفيش اكتر من الاغبياء


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههه توقعت انه خميس مظلوم وانه مش غبى والمدرسة هى اللى ملهاش فى التدريس وبتتخلق على الواد
> وعلفكرة دا بيحصل كتير اليومين دول فى المدارس  علشان كده توقعت يكون خميس بقا دكتور
> 
> يلا مفيش اكتر من الاغبياء


ههههه
انتم ضحكتوني اكتر من خميس 
بصراحة 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2014)

*انا اللى طلعت غبية لان فكرت خميس هو الدكتور هع 
قدرها تموت على ايده هههههههههه *​


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

ههههههههه كلنا فكرنا زيك يا رورو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا اللى طلعت غبية لان فكرت خميس هو الدكتور هع
> قدرها تموت على ايده هههههههههه *​


ههههههههههههه
ممكن سؤال 
هو دة اعتراف منك؟
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ممكن سؤال
> هو دة اعتراف منك؟
> نورتي الموضوع


*ايه يا رمسيس الاعتراف بالحق ابلة فضيلة :a63:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايه يا رمسيس الاعتراف بالحق ابلة فضيلة :a63:
> *​


ايوة 
ابلة 
فضيلة الله يمسيها بالخير 
انا فاكرها ايام ما اشترينا الراديو
ايام


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

فى حد جايب قى سيرة الاسكندرانية ؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ايوة
> ابلة
> فضيلة الله يمسيها بالخير
> انا فاكرها ايام ما اشترينا الراديو
> ايام


*انا موعاش عليها بس بسمع عنها كتير :yahoo:
انا حضرت ماما نجوى وماما سامية ههههههههه
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا موعاش عليها بس بسمع عنها كتير :yahoo:
> انا حضرت ماما نجوى وماما سامية ههههههههه
> *​


انا كنت متابعها 
وخصوصا لما تقول يا كتاكيت يا حلوين 
كنت احس انها بتشتم العيال اللي معاها


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> فى حد جايب قى سيرة الاسكندرانية ؟؟؟


*حدش يقدر يا نيفو يجيب فى سيرتهم *
*انتى عاوزانا نضرب ولا ايه leasantr*​


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا كنت متابعها
> وخصوصا لما تقول يا كتاكيت يا حلوين
> كنت احس انها بتشتم العيال اللي معاها


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

فى ناس هنا بتقول انهم اغبيا يا رورو ال اغبيا ال ههههه
الاسكندرانيةة برضو هههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

لية التهديد دة بقي 
هو حد جاب سيرتكم يا ستي 
ولا لازم تفردوا عضلاتكم عليا 
طيب دا انا غلبان 
ويتيم 
ومعيش تمن رغيف عيش
ولا تمن العربية الكيا سيراتو الهاي بيرد 
خلي بالك اللي بيجي علي الولاية مبيكسبش


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

ههههههه مش انت اللى بدأت يا عمو 
وبعدين خلاص انت هتشحت عفينا عنك ربنا يسهلك يا عمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههه مش انت اللى بدأت يا عمو
> وبعدين خلاص انت هتشحت عفينا عنك ربنا يسهلك يا عمو


اصل انا بقيت لوحدي 
ايريني مش هنا 
وكمان بتول مش هنا 
يبقي استهبل واخلع 
بدال .....
فينك يا اريني 
هي اللي هتقدر عليكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> فى ناس هنا بتقول انهم اغبيا يا رورو ال اغبيا ال ههههه
> الاسكندرانيةة برضو هههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا مش عليهم انيفو دول اجدع ناااس *​


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

هههههه تعيشى يا رورو انتى الاجدع حبيبتى
ما كان من الاول يا عمو رمسيس وبعدين هى فين ايرينى فعلا مش ظاهرة ليها مدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> فى ناس هنا بتقول انهم اغبيا يا رورو ال اغبيا ال ههههه
> الاسكندرانيةة برضو هههه


انتوا بتتبلي عليا لية 
انا قولت كدة 
في اي مشاركة طيب 
ولا الكلام مش عليا 
انا 
اصل لازم ابرر موقفي 
علشان محدش يفهمك صح 
الحمد لله مطلعتش انا


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

هو انا لازم انسخ الكلام اللى فى التقييم يعنى هههه اله بقا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههه تعيشى يا رورو انتى الاجدع حبيبتى
> ما كان من الاول يا عمو رمسيس وبعدين هى فين ايرينى فعلا مش ظاهرة ليها مدة


بتسألني انا 
طيب شوفيها انتي علي الفيس 
ولا اي حد يكون عارفها 
ماهي جارتك 
ولا دي كمان متعرفيهاش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هو انا لازم انسخ الكلام اللى فى التقييم يعنى هههه اله بقا


هو اللي يقولك كلمة سر 
لازم تفضحية كدة 
فعلا زي ما قال الراجل ىالكبير 
اقصي وقت تحتفض بية السيدة للسر هو 48 ساعة وبعد كدة تعمل شير للكل 
هو الكلام دة صحيح يا سول 
انا قولت اسأل بس


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

معرفش حسابها ومليش حساب فيس انا من الممتنعين ههههه
صدقنى معرفش ليها رقم موبيل او عنوان كل اللى اعرفه انها سكندرية
اللى معاه حسابها فيس طيب يسال عنها ويطمنا


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو اللي يقولك كلمة سر
> لازم تفضحية كدة
> فعلا زي ما قال الراجل ىالكبير
> اقصي وقت تحتفض بية السيدة للسر هو 48 ساعة وبعد كدة تعمل شير للكل
> ...



هههه هو ده كان سر يا عمو  معلش بس الستات قلبهم طيب وعلشان كده مبيعرفوش الخبث بيحكوا علطول من غير تحفظات


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> معرفش حسابها ومليش حساب فيس انا من الممتنعين ههههه
> صدقنى معرفش ليها رقم موبيل او عنوان كل اللى اعرفه انها سكندرية
> اللى معاه حسابها فيس طيب يسال عنها ويطمنا


*ايرو كويسة يا جماعة وبتكلمنى على الفيس 
بس هى شوية مشغوليات 
انا اللى قلقانة عليها فعلا هى مارى نعيم بقالها فترة مش بتدخل 
محدش يعرف عنها حاجة ياريت اللى يعرف يطمنا عليها 
*​


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

انا كنت مسافرة اسبوع زى ما انتى عارفة يا رورو ومش ملاحظة اوى مين دخل ومين مدخلش
بس ملاحظة ناس كتير غايبة ربنا يطمنا عليهم كلهم يارب ونرجع نتجمع تانى على خير ومحبة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههه هو ده كان سر يا عمو  معلش بس الستات قلبهم طيب وعلشان كده مبيعرفوش الخبث بيحكوا علطول من غير تحفظات


ههههههههه
حلوة عمو دي 
ابن اخوي مش بيقولي يا عمو


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

ماهو انت عمدتنا وعمنا كلنا يا عمو ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> انا كنت مسافرة اسبوع زى ما انتى عارفة يا رورو ومش ملاحظة اوى مين دخل ومين مدخلش
> بس ملاحظة ناس كتير غايبة ربنا يطمنا عليهم كلهم يارب ونرجع نتجمع تانى على خير ومحبة


*امين ربنا يطمنا على كل الغايبين *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ماهو انت عمدتنا وعمنا كلنا يا عمو ههههه


اخجلتم تواضعنا 
وشكرا بجد لزوقك


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*حلوه 
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2014)

نورت يا استاذ بيتر 
الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمشاركة


----------

